# Wyndham purchases RCI-what's the story?



## BigAl_50 (Apr 16, 2007)

We just returned from a wonderful week at Wyndham "Fairfield" Smoky Mountains, Sevierville, TN (exchange through RCI).  We were approached by Wyndham guest services to "register" our information for the timeshares we own (a total of three) with Wyndham as they go through the process of transfering information from the RCI to their program after they purchased RCI.  I was taken back by this since I had not heard that RCI had been purchased by Wyndham.

The represenative we talked to this was effective a few months ago and said we should have been advised by mail.  With all that was going on; we never sat down to to do the "transfer".  Can anyone direct us where we could get additional information on this subject?

The represenative said our two  - 2 BR red weeks and our one 2 BR blue week would be assigned a point values for trading purposes without a "conversion" cost from weeks to points trading.

Thanks for input on this subject.
Al


----------



## Spence (Apr 16, 2007)

That's all a bunch of BS to get information from you!!!  What is it that you own?

Wyndham did not 'buy' RCI.  I'm no expert but Cendant Corporation bought RCI long ago and has continually been trying milk it for any money.  Cendant has recently re-organized it's holdings and has put RCI under Wyndham in their hierarchy, that's where the little bit of truth is.

That being said, _nothing_ should change for you.



BigAl_50 said:


> We just returned from a wonderful week at Wyndham "Fairfield" Smoky Mountains, Sevierville, TN (exchange through RCI).  We were approached by Wyndham guest services to "register" our information for the timeshares we own (a total of three) with Wyndham as they go through the process of transfering information from the RCI to their program after they purchased RCI.  I was taken back by this since I had not heard that RCI had been purchased by Wyndham.
> 
> The represenative we talked to this was effective a few months ago and said we should have been advised by mail.  With all that was going on; we never sat down to to do the "transfer".  Can anyone direct us where we could get additional information on this subject?
> 
> ...


----------



## mshatty (Apr 16, 2007)

BigAl,

Cendant owned RCI and other companies.  Last year, Cendant split into 3 companies.  Go here to see where RCI and Wyndham Vacation Ownership fit into this split up.  RCI is a separate company from Wyndham Vacation Ownership.

The person you spoke to is confused or misinformed.


----------



## BigAl_50 (Apr 16, 2007)

Spence and Mike,

Thanks for the input on this subject; I figured this was the case but I just wanted to check it out.  We own week 27 @ Hiawatha  Manor - Lake Tansi, Crossville, TN; week 30 @ Marsh Harbor - Calabash, NC and week 4 @ Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC.

Al


----------

